# 3 GSDs found at Lake Balboa Encino Ca



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

I walk Molly at Lake Balboa every day at dawn. Yesterday there were 2 young (6 months?) GSDs running off leash towards us, and another on a rope. I called to the woman to get all her dogs on leash. She called back they weren't hers. She had a big pan of food and was coaxing them back to her car. I thought about it all day and felt badly I'd called out to her, and wondered what the story was.

Anyway, today I talked to her. She's a school teacher. She has all three dogs in her back yard: a mother and two young dogs. Their conformation in the flash glimpse I had looked purebred. Black and tans with deep color. She said when she got to the lake one of the young ones was in the lake, and couldn't get out, but she pulled it out. She said they were ravenously hungry and seemed scared but also liked being petted.

I told her I'd try to get rescue information for her today and give it to her tomorrow morning. The next day I'm travelling to the East Coast. I saw a post here about the Westside German Shepherd rescue in L.A. Should I email them, or just give her the email address? This lady thinks someone must have lost their dogs but to me it seems more like they got dumped. I've never been involved in rescue, but wanted to help her.

Any advice much appreciated, and I need it today.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Here are some other rescues she could contact
http://www.gsroc.org/

http://www.coastalgsr.org/

Is she prepared to keep the dogs for a while? I agree that it sounds as if smoeone dumped them.


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

Thank you. She didn't seem in a panic about it. She said her husband wasn't thrilled. Also mentioned that her daughter has 3 huskies, so made me think she wants to do something responsible. The rush is more on my side, since I'm going away and I know she doesn't have access to any GSD info.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

My experience with Westside and Orange County is that they are always beyond full, and often have medical cases to boot. So if she could temp foster and/or get a courtesy post up without taking the dogs to a shelter, they would have a better chance. She sounds like a responsible person, so they fell on their paws.

But I can see that 3 extra dogs when you already have 3 probably is no picnic. Thanks for trying to help.


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

What's a courtesy post? I think her daughter is grown. Until today I've just said "good morning" to this woman, so I just don't know much.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Sometimes a rescue will let you post on petfinder through them. (Not anybody can post on petfinder.) Or, they might put the 3 dogs on the rescue website (if they have one) with information to contact you.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Many rescues have a portion of their website set aside for "courtesy posts" for private adoptions or for rescues that have taken a dog not typical for them - e.g. a shepherd rescue takes in a hound, but their normal clientele are't interested in hounds, so to get him some exposure, they courtesy post him on a hound rescue site.

Here is a nice one - courtesy post page at MAGSR:
http://www.magsr.org/crosspost/non-magsr_listings.htm#bella


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Your concern for the dogs and willingness to help is appreciated. 

Someone provided a list of rescues, and any, even if 500 - 600 miles away might be worth contacting. My rescue transports dogs from that far away every weekend, but California to Wisconsin is a bit of a push.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

wow sally, i'm surprised i've never run into you - i live a little less than a mile from the lake and visit (very) regularly...









as someone else mentioned - westside is aaaaaalways full, but they do have a 'private party adoption' section. grace over @ burbank shepherd rescue may have room, its worth an email. the other two so cal rescues have been mentioned... and the fifth one is so cal gsd rescue. even tho the dogs appear to have been dumped - alot of rescues are hesitant to take a dog so recently found because it doesnt give the owners a fair chance to find the dogs if it does turn out that they are lost.

finding three dogs is tough!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I think that she legally has to report to Animal Control that she found the dogs, she does not have to surrender them to the shelter where they may end up euthanized. Just in case the owners are looking for them.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

She can post them on petfinder as found in the classifieds, but should hold back some info and make sure whoever would be claiming them are legit. the owner.


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks for all your suggestions. I'm typing up a list of them to give her tomorrow, and sure hope those dogs find a happy life.


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

It's great that your helping them.









Did she put a _found _ posting up near the lake?


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

In Morrisville, NC it is the same, just report to Animal Control and file a found dog report. As well, take photos to the shelters and post around town. My dog Louis was found with pictures and using http://www.findtoto.com


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

I gave her all the info this morning. No, she hadn't put up a found notice. However, I think any of the people she contacts from the info I got here will help her on her way. If I see her Tuesday I'll let you know the update.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i'll update: unfortunately these three girls did a heck of a job escaping their rescuers yard yesterday evening - the good thing is that they were picked up almost immediately by animal control and are now safe. they are beautiful (although the shelter doesnt have their photos up yet) and should be avail this coming tuesday if not claimed. the mother is estimated 3yrs, and both of the female pups are 6 months. all black and tan - the mother is darker.

i assured the woman that things like this happen all the time, but that her heart was in the right place to save them, feed them, and nurture them if even just for a day.

found/sighted ads have been listed at several locations and all of the area rescues have been notified for these girls.

so, for me, sally and the good samaritan - thanks for everyones help!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

here's the beautiful girls:
avail 9/9
mother 3yrs
very friendly calm demeanor - walks well on leash. shorter for a gsd, maybe 24" and solid build (i'd guess 75lbs)










(light) daughter 6mos
more outgoing than her sister, stuck her arms thru the kennel bars to bring my hand closer, then licked me for a minute straight. got excited and barked at passing dogs.










(dark) daughter 6mos
was very laid back today (mind you it was 100 degrees), wagged her tail but didnt get up to come say hi...










the photos are mixed up on the website, but i've listed them correctly here.

i'll be back with impound numbers if anyone is interested. i will also update if any of the girls are adopted or claimed.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

They are very beautiful. Were rescues contacted on their behalf?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

the rescues were notified initially before the girls went to the shelter. at this point they are not in any danger - just waiting for their owners to step forward and/or their review (adoption) date which is on tuesday the 9th.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

What beautiful ladies! Thanks for helping them.


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

I AM SO HAPPY to read the update here. I got an email from the lady holding them while I was visiting in New Jersey and I felt so badly to hear they'd broken out. There are some huge heavy traffic streets all around where she lives. So then to find they were picked up and all the rescues alerted and pictures posted here:

3 CHEERS for camerafodder-- 

and for all of you who dedicate so much time and love to German Shepherd rescue.

If we weren't leaving for 3 months in Colorado next weekend I'd put my name on their adoption list too.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

^wanna hear something ironic? once dogs become available for adoption - they are given names by the shelter volunteers - i checked this morning and they're Julie, Puli, and the darker faced pups name is Sally


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

oh my gosh! And I liked the looks of that one best!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

due to incredible timing - i was at the shelter today to witness the first of the three on her way to her new home









when i got there i noticed a couple had julie out in the acquaintance yard - i went over and let them know how and why she was there... they explained that they were looking for a good match with their already 5mo old german shepherd. he was concerned that julie was too "free spirited" and they didnt want her to be too overbearing or dominant over their current pup. i mentioned that her sister was also there and gave him the kennel number... 15 minutes later... sally was adopted. the guy seemed great and very knowledgeable of GSDs... his wife stays at home and they were just all around good people.

im not sure why the shelter had the girls separated, but i sat with julie for awhile and her ears twitched at every move her sister made, even tho they were not in sight of each other... when she saw her sister pass her face lit up and she let out the most horrid howl







sally then slammed on the brakes and did not want to go any further, pulling back to her mom and sister... i swear i could feel my heart breaking at that moment. sigh... simultaneous tears of pain and joy.

anyway, 1 down 2 more to go...

oh, my cousin is also interested in julie as a companion to his 2yr old male gsd - so we'll see how that works out


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

oh you're wonderful! Thanks for the update!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

julie's adopted. and once again i had to watch the girls (mom and daughter this time) be separated. i cant imagine how tough it is... i hope dogs get over it fairly quickly.

will keep my eye on mom. i think she'll blossom now that she doesnt have a pup to be so protective over


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*drumroll*

Mom went home today


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

I can't begin to tell you how happy this makes me!!!!
Hope we can meet up some day. Thanks for your GREAT help. We're headed to Colorado Saturday. 

It seems so amazing to me that 3 dogs on such a reckless journey through the San Fernando Valley could have all found homes in one short week, wow!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wow, thank you Camerafodder, and valleydog for the efforts you made to get these girls safely into a forever home. I hope they all can settle in and bond tight with their new families! And to think they were not in a shelter too long, how sweet to hear that)


----------

